

Understanding and Managing Your Digital Footprint - ExpiredLink
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/digital-footprints-risk

======
ExpiredLink
Here's the ISOC landing page: [http://www.internetsociety.org/your-digital-
footprint](http://www.internetsociety.org/your-digital-footprint)

